# Beach Pics



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww jealous!! yeah I don't live anywhere near a beach but I have plenty of snow pics lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've always wanted to take mine to the beach, but pretty much all of the places in driving distance for me don't allow horses on the beach. :-(

Beautiful pics though! What a nice beach!


----------



## Manwathiel (Jan 18, 2011)

My best friend's mare, Tango, and I at the beach.

Login | Facebook

Hope this works... I can't figure out how to post the actually picture... :-|


----------



## Manwathiel (Jan 18, 2011)

Manwathiel said:


> My best friend's mare, Tango, and I at the beach.
> 
> Login | Facebook
> 
> Hope this works... I can't figure out how to post the actually picture... :-|


Ok... Never mind it isn't going to work...


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

why is your shirt photoshopped


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

because i looked even fatter rofl  never had much of one but gettting the figure back eludes me after the 4th kid 6 months ago. Shocking pic of me but good one of Lynx so I covered the lumps and bumps with the black, the original shirt was black any way.


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

Manwathiel said:


> Ok... Never mind it isn't going to work...


 
Manwathiel, if you click on your photo in fb, place the arrow over the pic and then right click on your mouse, left click copy and then paste it onto your post here and it should come up.


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

I should have said it was Kwinana beach in Rockingham , WA, down by the CBH grain jetty. Not a huge area, the horse exercise area is restricted, you get alot of racehorse and trotting trainers going down there to exercose them.


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

stunning!! I'm jealous


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics, seeing the sun is making feel nice and warm right now. Which would be a nice change.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I looooove it!
I didn't know the shirt was photoshopped untill someone said something.

You are lucky.
I'm going tomorrow!

You have an awesome camera btw!


----------



## Manwathiel (Jan 18, 2011)

Here... I will give this link a try... lol

Howdy, Stranger! - Barnmice Equestrian Social Community


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

Does a lake count?  This was so fun!


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

Still can't see it sorry manwatiel, have to be one of your friends. 

Of course they count Luvmytobipaint, any water pics. We don't have any really big lakes around here, not that you can take horses to anyway, the beach is the closest at about 30 minutes drive.

lovley horse by the way.


----------



## Manwathiel (Jan 18, 2011)

Paralna said:


> Still can't see it sorry manwatiel, have to be one of your friends.
> 
> Of course they count Luvmytobipaint, any water pics. We don't have any really big lakes around here, not that you can take horses to anyway, the beach is the closest at about 30 minutes drive.
> 
> lovley horse by the way.


Ya... I will try to figure it out later.. I am challenged when it comes to this sorta thing lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow I really want to go to the beach it looks like lots of fun
we do have a beach nearby that allows horses but we don't have a horse float ( yet) hehe 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

This is my sister's horse Jet


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's awesome, I would love to ride on the beach some day


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

this is great love it!


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Oohhh I love the beach pictures. Makes me want to move to the coast.  Looks like fun.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I think you and your horse look beautiful together. I wish I could bring my horse to the beach like that.


----------

